# Pantry Moth hell! Help!



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I think we had them 15 years ago. We used some moth traps that attract them with sex pheromones or similar. Goggle them for sale.
I think they like flour, grains, cereals...


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Most likely they are coming out of one of your food packages. We had trouble with some small beetles in a pantry. We'd pull everything out, kill all the bugs, spray, etc. and then put everything back in... Oops, then we'd see more bugs.

Took us a few tries until we realized WE were saving the bugs by removing the boxes of stuff before we bombed the pantry... Duh - finally found some active crawling beetles (yes, they matured from the nearly invisible larvae happily living in some flour or seeds...). 

Okay, I don't want to remember this - I think is was some food that I didn't eat... I hope...


----------

